# Got a steal on a Lion Miter Trimmer, but don't know why I need it



## joshtp (Dec 30, 2015)

I was browsing a local internet-only auction, and was astounded what people were bidding for items. They were bidding close to new prices, and for the Harbor Freight items people bid for more than new!

However I came across this Lion Miter Trimmer that I had never heard of before. After researching it seems to be very useful for making perfect miters, particularly with picture frames and mouldings.

I just won it tonight for under $50, which seems to be a very good price from eBay pricing at least. The original handle is missing, but there is another piece of steel with it that works. The blades seem very clean and sharp, and I couldn't see any signs of serious damage, just some dirt and rust.










I've not really thought much about making picture frames or boxes, so I'm not sure how much actual use I'll get out of it. I suppose worse case I can maybe trade it to someone here!


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Out of curiosity, what would you rather have in place of that trimmer? It's not a tool I would need often but I do have a collection of stuff I obtained from another shop that I'm going through and may have things I don't need at all.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

You really got a good deal on that, they routinely sell for more than $100, usually $125+. The missing handle may reduce the value of yours slightly, but still a good deal. I have a Dosch, and like JAAune do not use it often, but when I do it's easily worth what I paid. For mitering small pieces it really comes in handy.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Get out the Evaporust. That trimmer should clean up nicely. I got one (with the handle) for about $100 off eBay. I don't use it too much, but right now it is bolted to my bench and getting a workout. I am making a jewelry box with mitered and splined corners. There is a contrasting trim on the bottom of the base and both surfaces where the lid and base meet. Lots of 45's. I have one end of the trimmer set up dead on 45 degrees and the other at 90. It is fun to sneak up on the precise length of the pieces by shaving off paper thin peels of wood. Others love to use a shooting board. I like my trimmer.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a couple of those. One is made by Oliver, and I forget who made the other one. They are really nice if they are well maintained. I've seen them sell for as much as $300 on eBay in the past, so maybe you can make a tidy profit if you don't intend to use it!


----------



## joshtp (Dec 30, 2015)

JAAune: I'm not sure. I'll clean it up with Evaporust as Kazooman said and see how sharp the blades are. I'm fairly new to woodworking so I'm missing a TON of tools, especially hand tools. For example, I've bought a Stanley No 5 Jack Plane but have yet to really know how to use it. I need to get a good sharpening setup, a jointing plane, smoothing plane, some decent chisels, etc. I like the hybrid approach.

I'll certainly clean it up and try it out, but I might want to trade or sell it to get some other more fundamental hand tools I'm missing.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

If you want a replacement handle you can get one from Grizzly, I nabbed one at a Craigslist Estate sale for $10 and got the handle from Grizzly. Funny bit was they actually had to send it 3 times, because they were sticking a heavy cast iron slightly pointy stick in a cardboard box which punched through the box and UPS delivered me the empty box. Grizzly was great about the whole thing, and when we spoke the 3rd time they wrapped the bejeezus out of it in bubble wrap & tape and I finally got the lever. I've used it mostly for some inlay framing fitting the corners.


----------

